# Before and after pics! (Puppy to adult)



## Nicole_lg85 (Jan 31, 2020)

When do Maltese lose their puppy faces and look like adult dogs? I would love to see pics of Maltese’s puppy pics vs their adult pics. Just curious as to how much my little London’s face will change!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

This is Suki at 5 months, Ling Ling at 6 months and my sweet Lacie at 3 months, the day I picked her up from a horrible puppy mill.
In my signature pix Suki is on bottom step, Ling Ling in the middle and Lacie on top step.


----------



## Nicole_lg85 (Jan 31, 2020)

It looks like Suki and Ling Ling always had lots of hair!! I’m glad you saved lacie from that place!! Because her coat looks amazing now!! Thanks so much for the pics!! Love your Maltese’s!! 😍😍😍


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Joanne, I love puppy pictures! Suki and Ling Ling were adorable puppies. The puppy picture of when you adopted Lacie breaks my heart. How is this still ok to have puppy mills around? Lacie looks like a completey different maltese today - she is gorgeous and obviously thriving. BIG thank you.....for your loving care and sharing your puppy pictures with us. Big hug to all three of your gorgeous girls. 🐶 🐾


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Abella at 12 weeks, 5 months and current (7 years old).


----------



## Nicole_lg85 (Jan 31, 2020)

Stunning!! I wonder how London will look like when she gets bigger! She seems sooo tiny to me she’s Barley 3 lbs (maybe she’s reached 3 since her last vet appointment?) but I’ve read that a lot of Maltese’s on average are 8-9” in height and in length and she’s already 8” tall and 9” long. Wonder if she will get longer or taller. 🤔 either way I love her more than I ever imagined! ❤❤❤


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Ollie at 5 months old when we got him then at 1 year 5 months old.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just can't get enough of him. He was adorable as a puppy but oh my, he's beautiful. 
I want him😉


----------



## Nicole_lg85 (Jan 31, 2020)

Melitx said:


> Ollie at 5 months old when we got him then at 1 year 5 months old.
> View attachment 274285


What a beauty!! Honestly best breed ever!


----------

